# 2010 CR1 to 2009 Addict



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im rather new to biking but after a year of riding I have decided I would like to start racing. As of right now I have a 2010 CR1 in a size 56. I am interested in buying a 2009 Addict frameset that someone is selling on craigslist. It is also a size 56. Does anyone have experience with going from the "relaxed geometry" of the CR1 to the Addict of the same frame size? Essentially all I am asking if you guys think it will fit?

Have a good holiday and thanks!


----------



## brad9s (Dec 20, 2010)

It'll fit as long as the frame is the same size


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Haven't been on a CR1 but I've been on a Felt F vs a Z. I would say I am the same size on both frames, I didn't feel the aggressive geometry made too big of a difference. Lowering the bars all the way down and getting the right stem should get me in almost the same stance but I don't know about the differences in weight and stiffness between the two.


----------



## brad9s (Dec 20, 2010)

That's what I would do as well. If your CR1 fits I would ride that. Spend any additional money on wheels.


----------



## theeGOAT (Dec 24, 2010)

the new CR1 is quite "spongy" if you ask me. very comfortable though


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

+2 Buy better wheels. The frame will not make a difference to you.

Having said that, I have an '09 Addict R3 and I think it's a terrific bike. Have fun.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I have both a 2008 CR1 and a 2010 Addict RC in 56cm. Both have been set up similarly. The Addict has a longer top tube and a shorter head tube than the CR1. But the 2010 CR1's geometry is more relaxed than previous models like mine and its head tube is even taller. So to get the same fit between on the Addict as the CR1 you will likely need more 1-2cm spacers and a 1cm shorter stem. Of course you can also change the stem angle and your choice of bars and position of the hoods will also influence comfort. I'm not a fit expert, so it would be good to consult with a LBS who is before you commit.

By the way, I have my CR1 set up with a standard crank for flat races and the Addict with a compact for hilly races. The CR1 works pretty well as a race bike.


----------

